# New labs, please take a look



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Hi. here we go again.
newest labs...
tsh less than .01 (.27-4.20)

free t3 6.2 (high) (high end of range is 4.4)

free t4 1.31 (.93-1.70)

still taking 90 mg of armour twice a day

feeling a bit shakey(on the inside) off and on

any thoughts???

oh, for reference labs from March

tsh .25 (.27-4.20)

free t3 3.4 (2.0-4.4)

free t4 .92 (.93-1.70)


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow. Looks like too much medication to me. Your T3 is too high. BUT, I am no medication expert. Since you take Armour (I take Naturethroid) they both supress our TSH and T4, but your T3 is high. How are you feeling?
My last TSH was .62 down from 2.84 and my T4 was .08 and total T3 was 109. I am only taking .50 (3/4 a grain) of NT once in the morning. I feel pretty good - no hyper symptoms and very little annoying hypo symptoms, but NOTHING like I used to have.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, all of a sudden it is too much meds for me, I've been on that dose for a long time..funny how it can change all of a sudden. I was feeling shakey..bigger appetite most days, eating CRAP and losing weight(ok, I kinda liked that part!!!)

but I knew something was up and got tested. doc said my t4 is fine(??) but my t3 was a little high...I'd hate to see how I'd feel if it were reallly high.

I am supposed to take 1 armour(90 mg)only once a day and add I think 50 mg of levoxyl once a day. not sure how that's gonna workout...I've tried armour and synthroid and that didn't do anything at all and made my constipation worse!!

we'll see though all I can do is hope that this will be the right combination..


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

why would you add medication when your T3 is too high? If anything you should first try cutting back to lower your T3.


----------

